# Nothing helps my constipation...



## rachel007 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,I have been experiencing terrible constipation lately, it seems like nothing I do helps at all. I'm currently taking Acidophilus pearls but have yet to see results. I try to increase fiber but get such bad bloating and gas that I can't carry on for long. I have tried Milk of Magnesia, psyllium husk capsules, prunes, drinking lots of water, exercise, etc, etc. But it seems like it is getting even worse. I can try to go for an hour at a time, and nothing happens at all. When I do go it is very hard to pass and not substantial at all. I feel so bloated and am even getting acid reflux, the pain wakes me up at night. Anyone have any tips to help constipation? Preferably within 24 hours? Desperate for relief...Thanks all!


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

Epsom Salts are the save all measure for me.


----------



## Wonderlust (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello Rachel, First off, thank you for replying to my story, it's great to feel support. I do tend to let stress get to me more than it should and am working at reducing it and/or handling it better. I usually struggle with mostly constipation, but lately I've been regular and feeling relatively good all around. Through all my different attempts at various remedies, this is what I've decided for myself lately and I don't have any data to back it up with but I've been good for a couple weeks so who knows maybe I'm on to something. A couple weeks ago I was on my 4th day of a bad C bout. I jogged until I was exhausted and my stomach felt terrible, but I came home and relief! Since then I've decided to just eat mostly what I please but avoid raw vegetables and whole grains. The reason I think this may be significant is that I was raised on pretty simple, quick prepare, foods growing up. As I teenager I decided I was vegetarian and altered my diet drastically. I then altered it even more as being as skinny as possible became important to my teenage brain, incorporating all kinds of new 'health' foods which meant a lot of whole grains and vegetables. Now I'm just wondering if eating like I did as a kid when I didn't have these problems might just do it. So now, I eat and look forward to every meal. When I crave sweetness, instead of attempting to curb the craving, I have something fairly sweet, not candy but maybe a rice pudding cup or some banana bread. I no longer try to eat only what is considered healthy by the rest of the world, with IBS it's a different ball game. I've just been trying to respond to my body's cravings without going overboard, keeping myself feeling satisfied, which for me means a decent amount of carbs and staying busy enough with other things that I don't put too much thought into how my stomach is feeling. Anyway this could be a bunch of bologna, but so far I've been shopping really cheap as my mother did when I was a kid, eating enough to keep food moving through my system and not experiencing constipation. Best of luck to you and if you ever want someone to talk to on a bad day (I know I wish I had someone who understands sometimes) please do contact me


----------



## RegularGuy (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Rachel,I just joined the forum (10/2) and posted something that could help you. Take a look and give it a try. It has sure worked for me.RegularGuy


----------



## Green_Life (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi RachelThere is a supplement that really does work and it has helped many people with severe constipation. It's called Oxy-Powder. I can honestly tell you from experience that this does work. It basically creates oxygen in your colon and turns your stools into a liquid. This forces the stool to come out. It can make you feel a bit gassy, but this is a good sign, because this means it's working. You can find out more about Oxy-Powder on YouTube. So far, this is the best thing that I've ever tried for constipation. Good luck


----------



## CodeBrown (Oct 16, 2012)

Coffee works wonders for me.


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Could try lactulose that works for some people??


----------



## BrandonJ280 (Oct 15, 2012)

I take kiwi-klenzhttp://www.xtend-life.com/product/Kiwi-Klenz_Digestive_Supplement.aspxI've been using the bathroom everyday since using it plus it help with probiotics cuz its a prebiotic and have enzymes and other things in it also.


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

In my life, when absolute nothing was working get an enema bucket and give your self and enema, last resort or go to the hospital?? They really suck but it help me get unjammed.


----------



## KCleary (Aug 25, 2012)

rachel007 said:


> . I try to increase fiber but get such bad bloating and gas that I can't carry on for long. I have tried Milk of Magnesia, psyllium husk capsules, prunes, drinking lots of water, exercise, etc, etc. But it seems like it is getting even worse.


Hi Rachel.Theres no doubt that a part of your constipation is being triggered by some kind of gut dysbiosis and overall porr gut health. In my experience, this is at the heart of nearly all constipation.The gut dysbiosis means that you the level of good and bad bacteria is lop-sided so now you have pathogens, damaging fungi and bacteria running the show inside your digestive tract.Unfortunately our medical doctors, and coventional daily wisdom, is still advising to 'increase your fiber intake'.Not only is this wrong, its dangerous."But it works doesn't it?"...Well, what do you mean by works? If you mean that is makes some people who are constipated regular again, then yes it does work. But at what cost?... and then there are those who it doesn't work for.The cost is this: everyone thinks that human beings don't digest majority of fiber. This is true. But your gut flora does digest it. Fiber is food to the bacteria in your gut. So the reason that you're getting bloating and gas is because you are feeding the bad guys and creating more havoc. I wrote more about the topic here on my blog: http://realconstipat...onstipation/You need to reduce the toxins that are causing more damage to the health of your gut (grains except for rice, high fiber foods, high protein dairy, etc) and start healing your gut with the necessary nutrition.Without fixing the underlying symptoms your constipation will not go away long term, it will always keep returning and you will wear your digestive tract out which will cause further, more serious problems.Best in health to you,Kris


----------

